
ISRO will launch its own version of GPS - itsarjun
http://www.businessinsider.in/ISROwill-launch-its-own-version-of-GPS-and-soon/articleshow/50119145.cms
======
theWold
It's odd that they don't talk about GLONASS as well in the article
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLONASS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GLONASS)).
Essentially the Russian adventure into competing with the US based GPS.

Either way Having more arrays of Satalites for GPS will be better for all
devices (Planes, Auto, handheld, etc.).

